# My GSD dog x Pitbull Bitch Progress



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

Well first let me say hello to everyone. I have been reading an checking the site here for a a few weeks since I noticed all the idiots an bad moderators at a unnamed pitbull chat forums I previously used. I have got this beautiful 1/2 pit bull- 1/2 white german shepherd. Mother is a white/brown full blooded pit 50ish lbs lean. The father is the white shepherd that looked to weigh 75-80lbs lean.

I got him at 6 weeks which I know is to early, but I really did not have a choice if I wanted him. The owner was adopting him out an his 7 brothers an sisters at that age. So I clearly opted to take pick of the liter. The liter had very many mixed colors an looking puppies.. Some with long hair an some with short hair.. Well I picked the biggest, pushiest, ugliest one, which is a brindle short hair male with white feet an chest.

He is very intelligent an already fully house trained. Has never even pee'd in the house. Goes to the door an sits while whimpering until it can muster up a high pitched puppy yelp/bark.. haha.. I immediate leash him and take him outside.. Yes, He is 100% leash trained as well. Even sits upon hearing the word leash so I can put and remove it from him. He loves to play. He is a classic tugging/pulling on rope kind of dog that is for sure. He also loves just cuddling an being a lap dog.

I posted some random pics of him that I have been taking with my phone since I have had him. Sorry about the crappy quality of the images. I used my camera on my phone an it takes like 5 seconds to actually capture a image so none of them come out the best. Enjoy and feel free to comment!!










Tiger 6 weeks an around 4- 6 lbs










Tiger 9 weeks an 13lbs










Tiger 12 weeks an 24.5lbs










Tiger 14 weeks Vet weighed him at 28.5lbs










Tiger 15 weeks 2 days an 31lbs










Tiger 16 weeks 3 days vet weighed him at 37.5lbs










Tiger 19 weeks an 44lbs










Tiger 22 weeks an 52lbs


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Very cute boy. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! He is a doll but I have to laugh when you say he is half white GSD LOL! He doesn't look the part.....I see more of the bully than anything. He is adorable though and as long as you love him and care for him then who cares what he is  Precious!!


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> Very cute boy. Welcome to the forum.


Thx!!



Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Welcome to the forum!! He is a doll but I have to laugh when you say he is half white GSD LOL! He doesn't look the part.....I see more of the bully than anything. He is adorable though and as long as you love him and care for him then who cares what he is  Precious!!


lol.. Yeah everyone says that.. It's amazing how mixes turn out and he is just 1/3 of the way grown. No telling how he will end up but I plan on updating as he grows. xD

Edit -- A bit of added info so you can get a true idea of his current size. He is going to be a big boy.

Age 22 weeks
Withers/Height: 21 inches
Neck: 17 1/2 inches
Weight: 52lbs

He is actually going to be 24 weeks at the end of the week.. I will try to get a pic and measurement up then as well..


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

RealRasta said:


> Thx!!
> 
> lol.. Yeah everyone says that.. It's amazing how mixes turn out and he is just 1/3 of the way grown. No telling how he will end up but I plan on updating as he grows. xD


A friend of mine had a pit/ GSD cross that he knew for a fact what the parents were. He was built like a pit and had the short coat but a longer nose and big erect ears! LOL! He was adorable. He was more the size of a pit to. It is funny how they turn out and he could definitely change as he gets older and matures  Best of luck with him! Hope you stick around and learn as much as you can so you can be one of the "better pet bull owners"


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> A friend of mine had a pit/ GSD cross that he knew for a fact what the parents were. He was built like a pit and had the short coat but a longer nose and big erect ears! LOL! He was adorable. He was more the size of a pit to. It is funny how they turn out and he could definitely change as he gets older and matures  Best of luck with him! Hope you stick around and learn as much as you can so you can be one of the "better pet bull owners"


I plan on sticking around an sharing his growth with the community as well as trying to the be the best owner I can possibly be. And I am 110% positive of tigers breeding as I know both his parents which lives in the same house hold. Father was a 7 year old and the mother was 5 years old and it was a total accident that it happened. They some how have been preventing it for the past 5 years and just happened to fail this year. Lucky for me.. xD.. I love your sig!!! and I agree with it 100%.. lol


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey guys I promised an update an here it is.. More to come in a week or two.










Tiger is 23 weeks and 6 days old.. 61lbs this morning after walk and poop.

Hot chick in image is my woman.


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

And yes he loves to ride on the float.. Have to double stack them for him.. Also a great swimmer as well.


----------



## =CC= (Mar 20, 2012)

Lol, he's frikkin' adorable!! Love the ears!

I have a mix half french bulldog/half american eskimo...known breeds for a fact, his mom and dad were both AKC champions. They were being housed at the breeder/handlers house, and had a mismate. The breeder wanted us to euthanize them if they looked like mixes when we did the c-section, but we convinced her to let us hand raise them and place them in homes. Of course, we each kept one, so the whole litter was placed!

My guys brother has the eskimo build and personality, and my pup Benny is built like a bully...with frenchie ears!

Please definitely stick around...there are some incredibly knowledgeable people here!! Welcome!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Omg I am in live with tiger at 12 weeks. I'm a sucker for a head cock. Sooo cute!


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

=CC= said:


> Lol, he's frikkin' adorable!! Love the ears!
> 
> I have a mix half french bulldog/half american eskimo...known breeds for a fact, his mom and dad were both AKC champions. They were being housed at the breeder/handlers house, and had a mismate. The breeder wanted us to euthanize them if they looked like mixes when we did the c-section, but we convinced her to let us hand raise them and place them in homes. Of course, we each kept one, so the whole litter was placed!
> 
> ...


Thx!

Haha, and yeah you never know how the pups will turn out in a mixed batched always a treat to get to see more than one mature.. xD



ames said:


> Omg I am in live with tiger at 12 weeks. I'm a sucker for a head cock. Sooo cute!


That is what she said.. :angeldevi and thank you!!!


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Super cute pup! Welcome to the forum


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

MamaTank said:


> Super cute pup! Welcome to the forum


Thx!!

Everyone always says cute pup..  Which is nice.. But he is really going to be a beast of a dog. 

My significant other is worried about how big he is already.. lawl.. The funny an best part of all is when I pick him up an cradle all 61 lbs of him like a little pup. I told her that wait til he is 18 months and 80+ lbs and I am cradling him like a little baby.  Haha, he did start out as my little bundle of joy!


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

Time for a update. Tiger is 27 weeks old or 6months 1 week. He is currently up to 66.5 lbs. Seems to be slowing down in the weight gaining department as well. Which is actually nice to see at this point .


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

Looking good can't wait to see what he looks like at two


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

RealRasta said:


> Hey guys I promised an update an here it is.. More to come in a week or two.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see no stinking dog! Where's the dog,,,
Could someone photoshop A dog into this for me please!!!


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

New Pics and quick update on Tiger. He is doing well as always. Great dog! He is 7 months old in these pics and 75+ lbs.


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

Here are two more pics at his current age of 7 months.

Left and right face shots.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Handsome boy he is  getting big!!


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Handsome boy he is  getting big!!


Hey, Thanks!!

Yeah, he is really putting the lbs on.. Still looks a bit puppish in his figure...lol. He eats like a damn horse.


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh yeah in reference to him eating like a horse..........$$

1 1/2 cup tow 1 raw egg brown

Snacks mid day fresh pineapple about 3/4inch slice with hard center and 2 pieces dried beef 1inch by like 4-5inches

2 1/2 cups tow and 2 talapia fillets raw an given frozen

That is just what he ate today. I always give him raw meat or boiled chicken /w the broth in the evening and 5 times a week in the morning in place of the egg. His snacks seem to vary but I try to make sure he gets pineapple 4 times a week or more. He only poops twice daily. Once after or during the morning walk and once at night. And I am currently walking him 3 times a day for 35mins each walk 5 days a week which totals to 6 miles a day. Swims on off days if its sunny outside.


----------



## BoBo (May 13, 2012)

Wow! The GSD really came out with age. Lovin' the color.


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

BoBo said:


> Wow! The GSD really came out with age. Lovin' the color.


Thx! He really goes through the big head then little body and small head little body constantly.. He still has that wide pitbull sized head and the body size an ears of a GSD but the body physic of the pitbull as well so he seems he will be slightly heavier than his GSD sire if he grows much bigger.


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

Wow.. Actually I just went over some GSD growth and weight charts and he is well over what a male GSD weighs an much taller at his age....... Looks like he is going to be a 100lbs giant at this rate..:roll:

Edit: And the sad part is I no longer can allow him to play with his old buddy.. This 120 lbs female Great Dane. He just plays to rough now. Not ever biting he never does that. It's the pushing that worries me.. He is so strong now and knocks that Great Dane around an to the ground with his head and chest so hard I fear the Great Dane is gonna break a leg or two an not to mention a rib.


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

I am at a total loss now on how to judge his mature weight as none of the standards are holding true thus far..... At 4 months he was 37.5lbs and now at 7 months he is tipping the scales at 75-76lbs not far from his sires weight. I suppose only time will tell... And lol.....I promised the wife he would not be bigger than a GSD and he is actually as big a fully grown male GSD now.... Must of been the sheep milk he had from 6-9 weeks.


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

Another update on tiger with pics.. He is doing very well. Super strong an intelligent dog for his age so far imo.. Enjoy the images!! And he can hold both ears up straight... Just he is a bit lazy about raising the left one all the way.. Working on that issue.. But whatever.. Its just character...lol










Gene Simmons Pose 7 months 1 week 78lbs










Over Head 7 months 1 week 78lbs










Left Side 7months 1 week 78lbs










Right Side 7months 1 week 78lbs


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Nice looking dog, def will be interesting to,see how he looks fully mature. My Killa does that one up one down with her ears when she's tired too.


----------



## angel3115 (Sep 9, 2012)

So cute! I can kinda see the shepherd in his face from the side.


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

Aireal said:


> Nice looking dog, def will be interesting to,see how he looks fully mature. My Killa does that one up one down with her ears when she's tired too.


Thx... And yeah I can't wait to see what he looks like at full maturity as well. It's been going by fairly fast though. He will be there in no time..lol.. My dog is just lazy about his ears or just has poor control of that left one right now.. Maybe it will get better as he ages... Either way it's all good. 



angel3115 said:


> So cute! I can kinda see the shepherd in his face from the side.


Yeah he definitely has both character traits in many aspects.. Here is a better face shot up close an personal.. lol.. He scares the shit out of anyone that does not know him..lol









Around 7 months 2 weeks Faceshot


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

7 months 2 1/2 weeks

Wife thinks he is so adorable while he is sleeping an wanted me to share this picture an she is making me post it here... lol.. Enjoy!!


----------



## Brucie (Jun 30, 2012)

He is probably going to end up taking most of his mommy's features. Maybe top out around 60-70 lbs .

He looks like he is going to be tall. When Bruce truned 5 month he was 50 lbs and shorter than your boy. So he might look like the mom but with the height of the dad.

Cute pup.


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

Brucie said:


> He is probably going to end up taking most of his mommy's features. Maybe top out around 60-70 lbs .
> 
> He looks like he is going to be tall. When Bruce truned 5 month he was 50 lbs and shorter than your boy. So he might look like the mom but with the height of the dad.
> 
> Cute pup.


He is already 78+ lbs at 7months 2weeks an as big as a full size GSD male now...


----------



## angel3115 (Sep 9, 2012)

My female shepherd/rott mix is about 90lbs, so it wouldn't surprise me if he got a little bigger than her.


----------



## Brucie (Jun 30, 2012)

RealRasta said:


> He is already 78+ lbs at 7months 2weeks an as big as a full size GSD male now...


Probably cause he is mixed. It's hard for me to gauge final weight in mixed dogs...they grow disproportionately to either breed standard lol.


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

Another update on tiger with some images to share. He is 7 months 3 weeks and 80.5lbs. Enjoy!










Sitting an wagging his tail 7 months 3 weeks 80.5 lbs










Standing 7 months 3 weeks 80.5 lbs










Eyes glow green when exposed to direct light


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

Dude I love it when his ears stand. 
How is training him? I think that type of mixture would be fun.


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

rabbit said:


> Dude I love it when his ears stand.
> How is training him? I think that type of mixture would be fun.


lol.. Well all I can say really is that he definitely has both character traits as far his mind set goes.. He is super intelligent and learns everything in 1 or 2 tries, however since he is so strong willed like the apbt's tend to be he may not always do as he is told on the first command attempt unless it's something he wants or likes to do.. Don't really feel like posting all his learned commands, but he is over the 40 mark atm.. He is at the rambunctious age right now, so on occasions he will test my patients a bit. But nothing to extreme for an intact male.


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

Tiger 8 months an about 3 weeks.. Weight is 84+ lbs. Wife needs the pronged collar to walk him these days.. I do not have any issues without one, but he sure has been more keen on commands when he is wearing it.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

nah... he just growing fast.. GREAAT LOOKING DOG.. I'd have to see the parents myself and the rest of the litter. I've seen APBT X GSD more than a dozen times. The only time they come out with short hair like the APBT is when they were APBT/GSD X APBT .. Theres alot of grimey practices and lack of responsibility. I also had a GSD X APBT at my grandpas he looked like a barrel chested F1 solid red belgium mali.

I've had bulldog strains that are full grown by 8months, with whopper blood hiding in there some were 80lbs by8 months some were 40 by 4 months and stayed there ..

Your dog looks to be evening out and its time you put him in check. IF he is GSD X APBT he needs to be 100% voice controlled especially by the lady. GSD's since WWI have been bred soley for guard and service work meaning they've been bred man biters (stoppers) since WWI and not so much as stock guardians or shepherds. SO combine that with the APBT prey drive.... :snap:

Thanks for sharing your picks of your dog as he ages.. Pics of littermates and the parents would be just as cool..

























and when the genetic triats line up to give the F1 GSD X APBT short hair, the dog 9 of 10 always has the GSD head with the APBT sleek fur. With GSD fur and a APBT head and then perfect mix 50% dad 50% mom. 









Not saying your dog isn't .. but do you realize how many pure bred bulldogs out there are posing as mutts? I can find you 20 bulldogs that are supposed to be have GSD and are in everyway NOT. Misidentified mislead misinformed .. something missing generally. To me I think the mom GSD was part APBT too!

the only thing that looks shepherd to me is the one close up in the car on his face and his eyes looks shepherd. I've seen to man bulldogs with wombat ears and solid black faces and long legs and with no other signs of GSD blood like a brush tail thats not disappearing after one breeding mixing the two dogs until you take one back to another bulldog.

Good luck best of wishes, he looks like a keeper either way! For your ladies sake and the dogs sake, work on him being voice controlled and *dont* go to dog parks to practice this..


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

No pictures of the liter mates because I do not have contact with any of them.. However I can assure you this dog is GSD x APBT.. As I know the owner of both parents as I stated in earlier posting in this thread.. His liter mates had different traits at 6 weeks old.. They were tan and only a few were brindle with sleek short hair. And you could actually tell which ones were going to be long haired ones cause they had longer puppy hair that looked a bit fuzzy. I am happy with tiger at this point and how he has been turning out as well. Only thing I regret is not naming him Terror instead of Tiger. lol.. 

I am very much aware of his heritage and the intending breeding purposes of the German Shepherd. He is currently over the 40 command mark and completely listens to me in off leash.. Just the wife's sweet and non commanding voice does not work at all right now.. And since Tiger is at the stubborn age for intact males, he likes to be testy. I actually plan on using him as a protective / guard dog. Will start his protective training after 18months. His prey drive is super high an extreme at times an the amount of power he can generate at this young age is astounding actually. He barrels over great danes and pushes them around like rag dolls even at 1/2 the weight of them. And his bite force is impressive. He already can crush cow/pig bones fairly quickly an with ease.

Edit -- An no worries about dog parks.. I would not want to risk his getting sick from those nasty dogs. Also he would break to many other dogs legs as he does not have his brakes yet.. He would just smash into the other dogs and break their bones on accident.. He has that super dense and heavy bone mass. Nor I or his alter breed need any of that drama.

Editt2-- And yeah his eyes are 100% shepherd looking..


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

These images are not of his parents, however that is what his parents looked like. Except his mother also had a few large tan spots on back and chest/face area. But she had this body structure.










These images are not of his parents, however that is what his parents looked like. This is exactly how his sire looked.. And he also had that extra long tail.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

umm.K... Still yet don't be one of those asking for help to curve behavior and tell me your got your stuff in check "But" or "it's just that" .. that just negated everything you just said... Its your lady he'll protect the hardest and most balls to the wall especially in your absence and he'll also begin to disrespect her space as to his and all this is basic canine psychology from the simple hint " sweet demeanor" and doesn't listen to the lady. with a dog like that planning is not enough better act. While we plan life happens .. I've learned it all the hard way and everyone knows everything 

I've got a friend in the PD and before then he had a bulldog down from me or two.  and well a year in the acadamy he got a genuine certified GSD from deutchland and he listened to all his copper buddies instead of me. I told him that dog needed day by day training and that he would own the house if he didn't and become so territorial they couldnt have company... LOL you know what happened?? Yeah he went to a spot in the country to hangout with one of my bulldogs he got from me an old gyp, cause grannies on her own and my bulldog puts the gsd in check so not to over run grannie and well she has to put him up when even family comes by.

Leaving and using spiked collars is also not and educated tool of use 

I would probably get offended if someone was saying similar things but what would they be? So you dont end up on that statistic list. .. Your saying you got everything under control but... Im addressing that ..

Great looking dog and Im sure he's mixed but the most APBT like dog of every cross I've ever seen looked like a Mali .. the others most ppl thought were pit X rott .. LOL If you mix a white bulldog with a white GSD .. THERE SHOULD BE ALOT MORE WHITE and not brindle and red. PUNIT

brindle is strong and it would come out but not with that sleek of hair on a 1st gen cross. The tails would still be brush like at most like a rottie or heelers for close example of the range of genetic trait placement. I'd say hes more bulldog than GSD and if the GSD was pure ... then that goes to show the loss of dna in scatter bred dogs with no uniform family or work.

The certified dogs from Europe have no pedigree and the first Malis here DID NOT the show dogs go back to WORKING DOGS from Europe with no ped but certificate of authenticity of breed. They used the APBT and GSD to get the MALI no matter what anyone says the goal was the intensity of the game bulldog and the smaller size with the intelligence and cold nose of the GSD combining a bite of both.. GSD 800-1500lbs (like the wolf) and the bulldog (200-340lbs) like the Rotti and the wild dog of africa (a catch dog). .. I've seen more APBT and GSD than you can think of and I appreciate the comparison examples of your dog and trust he's a mix. Im amazed of how the bulldog genes comletely override the GSD in one generation, im not being a total cynic but in amazement and concern of preservation of breed or lack there of. AND Im not adressing the mix cause of course breed preservation is out the window there; begging the question: how in the world did all bulldog traits be so dominant ?? You can get a bulldog head and shape but almost always needs take the F1 back to bulldog to get that .

GOOD LOOKIN dog I like em alot and could put a dog like that to good work, what Im saying is " just hinting at weak spots in your fence" Dont let months go by and your dog burst out the door and control of the Lady of the house and cause her duress cause she has confidence problems with the dog already and a dog like that is a no nonsense dog that need a firm confident voice of command almost always. *Not angry just firm like but more like "puny dog" .. * explain it like that she may get it. Back in the late 90s early 2000 era when I was teaching people wolf logic before I knew who the dog whisperer was I come across this often. I still dog. Cute lil ladies have a problem with asserting dominance in many situations especially with rough and tumble dog. Shouldve put the mind set in on him as 12 wk old pup but since her bluf isn't in, now she has to show him and you might want to be there because when you show a dog whos alpha well... they don't always like and there are 1001 variables that can happen.

I like your dog and I like how you handle your dog and yourself, what I dont like is how dogs like this should not be and I imagine most went to green horns who'll call em pit bull above everything else, as well as the odd colors of two prominent white dogs. So Im saying he MORE bulldog thans GSD and he's gonna be a thinker so you and her need to be prepared for anything.

Best of wishes and good luck.. Hes a cool dog.


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

I appreciate your thoughts, interests and concerns about tiger. I am also amazed about the way he has turned out actually.. Everyone that comes in contact with him automatically asks, "What the hell is he? He looks like a giant apbt." and of course I explain his mix and they usually say they can see the GSD in his ears and paws. What can I say about how much apbt traits minus his size he exhibits which in my opinion he has the best off all traits it seems and I am extremely lucky to own him. His intelligence is astounding and his ability to find things and learn new commands are amazing to say the least once you have his complete attention. He has an extremely powerful bite and relentless grip when playing. He is not lazy at all like most larger dogs in fact he is very energetic and always on the move. Wakes up at the slightest sounds that are abnormal and does the weirdest wolf bark.. You know the rolling bark.. And the funny thing is he learned and mimicked this off a youtube video on a barking timber wolf. And now it is his standard alert, rolling bark then super short howl an repeat. 

The concerns about him getting free an roaming the streets are completely under control. He is never alone more than a few hours a day max and that time is spent in his kennel locked and secured with him sleeping usually. He is never allowed outside in the backyard alone, which has a 6 foot wood fence that is maintained and that is also where I practice with him on voice only commands. The backyard distractions I have are as followed. 3 free range chickens, and female backyard cat fixed, and a free range rabbit. And guess what. I have trained him to leave them all alone, well at least in my presents or my ladies. I have two doors at all exits an he knows he is always second to leave or enter the house and only with a leash on. 

My wife use to have little to no issues controlling him until recently as he is at that teenage stage where he is testing his limits and trying to assert his will per say. But I know that now is the time to act an that is why I bought that pronged collar to help her when she takes him out an for walks because he started pulling her to get to people, dogs, babies, or what have you... An refused to listen to any of her commands to stop him. Well the prong collar did the trick an I hope to only have to allow her to use it on the dog for a few months. I also just want to point out I do not leave the collar on him 24hrs a day. I only use it when he is on leash or about to be. I keep a standard black collar with his proper licensing information for a intact male bully breed (what they categories him as) and vet contact information. 

I do plan on training him in protective type training in the future when he has reached 18 to 24 months. I have been working him on basic mimicking traits since he was 12 to 16 weeks old.. Example.. When I say Tiger.. Who's there? He will look at whomever is walking up or making a noise on the other side of the wall / door an stand with a straight out tail starring and barking at them as a warning. Everyone always says what I am doing is bad idea and apbt are bad guard dogs.. Well he is also 1/2 GSD, huge sized, only 1/2 apbt, seems to possess the mental traits of the GSD and the drive of an apbt as well. Just with the apbt look. And to me that would make for a good guard or protection dog. Scary looking and appropriately sized to do the job.

And let me just say thanks for your interest in my dog and I appreciate all the comments, thoughts, and any type of feedback is always enjoyable. I was not looking for any advice or help with his behavior, just to clarify. I was just sharing for the sake of sharing with others. But with that said, let me say I am always open to hear what people have to say or thoughts on any matter or topic that presents itself for debate. I will gladly post more images, weight, and current status of the dogs demeanor just in case anyone will be interested in the future to see how this mix could possibly turn out.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Just to clarify you've once again said and promoted (GREEN) mistakes or misinterpretations of self intent; the exact things to cause yourself your dog and your lady problems .. we'll see you again with a question soon enough and you have great tact  

Good Luck ... Best of wishes up:


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

Your most likely right about your statements as I am only human an I will and do make mistakes an of course I know I don't have all the answers always, but that is what research is for as everything has most likely already been discussed and available online. I guess I will just have to my awareness up an watch tiger closely as he matures. 

Thanks again! And I like the fact that your a K9 Pshrynk & Conciliare. Is this something you do professionally or just as a hobby?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Yoga teacher, minister, and working on psych deg. All bases covered in the human psychological processes with the 2012 variables if lifes equations especially when do much emotion is alive and well in most people, which curves common sense and rational thought all the time. Usually its people not dogs that are the problem the dog is a dog
Do you expect anything less? I used to teach K9 puppy classes in OK and educate people on wolf logic as well all while Dr.Death (vet tech) at the spca. Was a job, now a hobby... When im not busy I check out what kind of bulldog owners are up and around.

If it can be said, it has been said. 
We all can do more and expect more from ourselves. Comfort breeds apathy which breeds atraphy... This is true in all parts of who we are. You gotta man stopper and a lady who cannot control him vocally or physically.. These are flashbulb warning signs and if you reread it all..well again. If it can be said........


----------



## davidandluna (Oct 18, 2012)

Great looking dog, always loved german shepherds and pits, looks like the best of both worlds you got there in that dog. Really curious to see how big he gets when he is fully matured!


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

Firehazard said:


> Yoga teacher, minister, and working on psych deg. All bases covered in the human psychological processes with the 2012 variables if lifes equations especially when do much emotion is alive and well in most people, which curves common sense and rational thought all the time. Usually its people not dogs that are the problem the dog is a dog
> Do you expect anything less? I used to teach K9 puppy classes in OK and educate people on wolf logic as well all while Dr.Death (vet tech) at the spca. Was a job, now a hobby... When im not busy I check out what kind of bulldog owners are up and around.
> 
> If it can be said, it has been said.
> We all can do more and expect more from ourselves. Comfort breeds apathy which breeds atraphy... This is true in all parts of who we are. You gotta man stopper and a lady who cannot control him vocally or physically.. These are flashbulb warning signs and if you reread it all..well again. If it can be said........


Well she can control him indoors with no issues.. It's just outdoors when his drive kicks in or desire to go after something is when she has the most difficulty until the use of the pronged collar when taking him out.. She has little or no issues at this point right now any longer. And hopefully we can stop using the pronged collar all together in a few months.

I have been working with the wife to change her overly easy way of handling the dog. It's a work in progress and will continue to be until he is well past maturity and I am prepared to do what it takes to keep tiger and the wife on track.

It seems you have a bit of formal education and quite the busy individual. I again thank you for your thoughts an concerns and will keep you an everyone else updated on my progress.



davidandluna said:


> Great looking dog, always loved german shepherds and pits, looks like the best of both worlds you got there in that dog. Really curious to see how big he gets when he is fully matured!


Hey, thanks!! I will keep you all updated as time progresses. Here is another pic of him in better light and taken right before I took him out for a walk, hence the pronged collar.

He is now 8 months an 3.5 weeks old in this image. Not weighed. But at least 84+ lbs.


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

Update on Tiger.. He is doing great!! Has not changed a whole lot after the 8month point as far as his looks.. He face is slightly more rounded due to increased muscle mass around his head area.

About 16months in the pic and 103 lbs..


----------



## VaBeachTennis (Dec 17, 2011)

Good looking dog. If I didn't read what you posted about what he is mixed with, I would have thought that he was a Dutch Shepherd cross from KNPV lines. Here's a video of one, he looks Black but you can see his brindle in the light. There are Dutch Shepherd that have a lot more brindle than the dog in the video below.


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

VaBeachTennis said:


> Good looking dog. If I didn't read what you posted about what he is mixed with, I would have thought that he was a Dutch Shepherd cross from KNPV lines. Here's a video of one, he looks Black but you can see his brindle in the light. There are Dutch Shepherd that have a lot more brindle than the dog in the video below.


Haha.. Great vid dude.. Actually reminds me of my dog in many ways.. He is totally a powerhouse... 110% on the go at all times.. Crushes antlers and cow knees.. They last 1 day or less..lol Super animal friendly and very human protective. Not human aggressive, but would and could destroy someones day if the situation arouse. He hates everyone that wears a mask or covered face.. He is still intact and I am watching his temperament which has been very good at his age so far. I have never taught him to be aggressive, but have taught him to mock seemingly aggressive behavior on command.. I do intend in the future to start some protective training on him after he has matured more and has a better grasp on the release command. That is something he will need to do instantly.. He has the bite command down well enough already. I can point to any object and say the command word and he will latch on to it.

Here's a side shot of him. And yes when I take him on real outings I do use a collar.. Just I don't keep him with a collar inside the home for a few reasons.


----------



## VaBeachTennis (Dec 17, 2011)

RealRasta said:


> Haha.. Great vid dude.. Actually reminds me of my dog in many ways.. He is totally a powerhouse... 110% on the go at all times.. Crushes antlers and cow knees.. They last 1 day or less..lol Super animal friendly and very human protective. Not human aggressive, but would and could destroy someones day if the situation arouse. He hates everyone that wears a mask or covered face.. He is still intact and I am watching his temperament which has been very good at his age so far. I have never taught him to be aggressive, but have taught him to mock seemingly aggressive behavior on command.. I do intend in the future to start some protective training on him after he has matured more and has a better grasp on the release command. That is something he will need to do instantly.. He has the bite command down well enough already. I can point to any object and say the command word and he will latch on to it.
> 
> Here's a side shot of him. And yes when I take him on real outings I do use a collar.. Just I don't keep him with a collar inside the home for a few reasons.


He's a great looking dog, good luck with him. I like your updates too.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

A little pointier nose and I'd holler Thai ridgeback.


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

VaBeachTennis said:


> He's a great looking dog, good luck with him. I like your updates too.


Thanks!!



william williamson said:


> A little pointier nose and I'd holler Thai ridgeback.


lol.. And about 50+lbs lighter in weight.. His body structure resembles one almost.. But more Shepherd like body with a bullish type head.

Those Thai Ridgebacks sure are pretty dogs.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

RealRasta said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> lol.. And about 50+lbs lighter in weight.. His body structure resembles one almost.. But more Shepherd like body with a bullish type head.
> 
> Those Thai Ridgebacks sure are pretty dogs.


 yes, I've been looking at them and now the people that breed them in thailand are being scrutinized by some clients.
Such is life. I'll keep looking and maybe get one stateside.


----------



## MyDogSpecial (Oct 2, 2011)

he's so cute. i have an APBT/GSD myself.
Her name is Riddles.









and an APBT/GSD/Rott
His name is Blaze


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice looking dog. How much does she weigh and how old is she? And cute puppies.


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, beautiful dog ya' got there!


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

It's been a while since I posted.. But promised I would do updates.. So here goes one.. xD

Tiger is now 2 years old and 5 months... Here are a few pics.. He weighs around 120lbs ( give or take a lb or two depending on when you weigh him). Enjoy!!

He is fairly family protective when it comes to humans or other animals.. But is quite manageable and does listen well and he is still intact with no accidents and I have 100% faith in his recall.. He is cage free to roam the house when I am away. Still has never used the bathroom in the house since the day I got him as a wee pup!! He is smarter than ever as well. Can learn almost anything in 1 or 2 attempts usually.. Proud mutt owner here.. lol


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

RealRasta, he is a cute mutt. Looks like a lot of fun.


----------

